

The Location Hype - lollipop
http://actionblog.org/the-location-hype/

======
Create
[http://blog.rootshell.be/2009/06/22/dear-google-i-have-a-
mes...](http://blog.rootshell.be/2009/06/22/dear-google-i-have-a-message-for-
you/)

